# hen of the woods



## hoosier1shroomer (Oct 6, 2013)

indiana hens are starting to come on out..


----------



## slime (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, where are you located?


----------



## hoosier1shroomer (Oct 6, 2013)

miami county found 6 today and 2 a couple weeks ago..


----------

